# Can your arrows be too long?



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

The deal with arrow lengths is a longer arrow will be more flexable,requiring a lighter tip than usual to arrive at proper arrow flight (spine). the best senario is a proper length arrow that is SPINED (proper flex) for the bow poundage you shoot and to your draw length. Of course you can shoot a longer arrow, you just have to play around some with point weight,fletching to arrive at your destination.
in a nutshell...


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

IlHunt said:


> I see alot to do over arrow leantghs and weights. I understand what happens if arrow is too short. But can the arrow be too long? I'm new and trying to learn all I can. With a longer arrow do you just lose a little speed or is there something else?


The longer the arrow, the weaker the spine. So to answer your question, yes an arrow can sometimes be too long.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Longer arrows can also lessen your FOC (Front Of Center) percentage, which may cause less than optimal broadhead flight.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

It can't hurt if it's too long if it's shoots well for you. Too long and you have to have more spine which adds arrow weight, more fletching, and heavier tips for proper FOC (arrow balance). These days very few people want a heavy arrow and are trying to squeeze out the lightest arrow possible to get the most speed out of their bows. That's why you always hear people talking about how short thay can go.

Plus, if you want a heavy arrow there are better ways to get one than shooting an arrow that is 5 inches too long. You just get heavier arrow that has the proper spine and it's tougher and doesn't stick out so far. So, again most people don't want an arrow too long. There just are not any advantages in having arrow that is too long……only negatives.


----------



## IlHunt (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay thanks. I'm brand new to archery and bowhunting. My bow is due in Friday. So trying to find out info so maybe I get get some arrows over the weekend.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Really no reason to shoot a arrow any long than needed. A shorter arrow will fly better a recover faster in wind as far as the vanes doing there job.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

There is also he senario of not wanting the broad head sat right above your hand on the shelf.... I have a 26.5 inch draw but shoot 27.5 arrows. reason being is that I dont like that broad head right over my hand...... I have seen the nasty gashed caused by a mishap...... I moved up from 26in long an I havnt noticed any deterioration on flight.... I shoot both broad heads and feild points with the same lenght arrows...


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

No, you can't have an arrow too long...it can be 6' if you like. All you need to do is have the proper spine, tip weight to get the proper FOC (forward of center--AKA balance) and proper fletching.

longer arrow taking time to recover? not really, the arrow will flex all the way to the target.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Before we had stuff like Berger buttons and adjustable rests we used arrow length and point weight to help tune our bows.... Still applies today but few ever seem to mention it.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

OHIOBUCK said:


> The longer the arrow, the weaker the spine. So to answer your question, yes an arrow can sometimes be too long.


The spine cannot be weaken by the arrow being too long - the spine is based on the deflection of a 1.98 weight hung from the middle when suspended 28" between two points. The arrow's spine at a longer length may be insufficient for a certain bow weight but length will not weaken the spine - it's rated spec is still it's rated spec.


----------



## j470 (Apr 20, 2013)

I shoot 28 inch arrows with a 27 inch draw. My shop cut me some light ones that 26 that I don't care for gt hunter xt 380 total grain. I prefer
My arrows a inch long I like my broadheads to be past my riser at full draw that's the way I do it 
Works well and I'm confident in it.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

tpcollins said:


> The spine cannot be weaken by the arrow being too long - the spine is based on the deflection of a 1.98 weight hung from the middle when suspended 28" between two points. The arrow's spine at a longer length may be insufficient for a certain bow weight but length will not weaken the spine - it's rated spec is still it's rated spec.


dynamic--it's what makes a difference upon launch of the arrow


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I found that in tuning I had my arrow long and ended up taking small lengths off to finally achieve good arrow flight. I am by no means an expert but I think that for a setup your arrow length is part of the tuning process. I may be wrong but it really helped me get my setup complete.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

He had his question answered.......why dig it up and start it over?


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

wow, sorry. Thought I had something to add. Didn't mean any harm.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

deadquiet said:


> He had his question answered.......why dig it up and start it over?


actually digging up this old post might be good for new people. Lots of questions asked here daily on peoples setup.

I get crap all the time from people and friends for my arrow length. they are 28 5/8" long, and I have a 27" draw. With my rest it looks like the arrow is way out there. Always hear people say your arrow MUST BE this if your draw length is THIS.

I did lots of looking for the correct arrow to be properly spined, arrow weight to achieve max FPS and KE, and also have good FOC. Took some time, but it pays off. 

Use what works for your setup, same as with stabs. Everyone makes suggestions. I went to the shop and shot everyone they had back to back and narrowed it down to what felt great and worked the best.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Nothing wrong with an old post...It's better than all the new posts that start on the same topic thats been discussed to the N'th degree.


----------

